# For Sale: O.Z. Racing Superforgiata 19" Matte Black



## GTI0811 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi folks,
I am selling a full set of O.Z. Racing Superforgiata 19"X8.5" ET48mm, bolt pattern 5X112mm (NOT the Superleggera or the Ultraleggera). Included are the Michelin Pilot Sport 4S (235/35ZR19).
Recently sold my 2012 Golf R, hence the wheel/tire sale. These wheels are super super light (~17.5 lbs per wheel), and the tires were put onto the vehicle for about 15 months, lots of life left.

They are located in Memphis, TN. Local pick-up is preferred, but will consider shipping upon buyer's request (buyer will need to pay for shipping $$).

For more info on the wheels: Alloy Wheels - Superforgiata - OZ Racing
For more info on the tires: https://www.michelinman.com/auto/tires/michelin-pilot-sport-4-s
For more info on my Golf R: GTI0811 Golf R Build Thread (Photo Heavy!)

$ - 2800 OBO

Below please see detailed images of the wheel/tire combo (be ready for the photo dump!)























































Cheers guys 🍻


----------



## GTI0811 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sunday bump


----------



## GTI0811 (Aug 2, 2007)

weekday bump


----------



## GTI0811 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sunday bump


----------



## GTI0811 (Aug 2, 2007)

🍺🍺🍺


----------



## GTI0811 (Aug 2, 2007)

☕☕☕


----------



## Rcryan (Sep 8, 2021)

Hello, I have been messaging you on eBay , please check your account. 
I bought them on eBay from you, have been trying to message you for days.


----------



## Rcryan (Sep 8, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Rcryan (Sep 8, 2021)

Hola !?


----------



## Rcryan (Sep 8, 2021)

Nice , you are a motivated seller now you have a motivated buyer ……


----------



## GTI0811 (Aug 2, 2007)

Rcryan said:


> Nice , you are a motivated seller now you have a motivated buyer ……


SO sorry!
I got no alert from eBay.
l'll message you right now.


----------

